# Tax Write Offs



## Moofish

Other than the obvious mileage, waters, and other small things, what are some other things that you have written off or plan on writing off?

I was thinking of getting a LTE tablet to use for Navigation as I prefer the Google Maps navigation to my clunky pioneer navigation, is this something that I can consider a write off when it comes time for taxes.


----------



## dominant7th

Business equipment is fine, but the more unusual the write offs, the more attention you're gonna get


----------



## Oc_DriverX

Moofish said:


> Other than the obvious mileage, waters, and other small things, what are some other things that you have written off or plan on writing off?
> 
> I was thinking of getting a LTE tablet to use for Navigation as I prefer the Google Maps navigation to my clunky pioneer navigation, is this something that I can consider a write off when it comes time for taxes.


Depreciation, increased maintenance.


----------



## Troy Monroe

Fry a navi ap called waze. I use it and love it. It networks to other waze users and at least here there are tons of em. Tells you where the popo is. Accidents, stalled vehicles with plenty of time to hop off on a parallel access road. If it sees the issue it will actually route you around it.
One of the best navi aps out. Also if you drive for lyft as well, lyft will kick it on for you from the nav button.

As an owner operator of a vehicle based small business these things are tax deductable. Any and all maintnence costs associated with the vehicle for the times it is used in direct support of the business. Fuel, car washes/detailing. Gps/nav equipment. Meals boight while on the clock. Tow bills if necessary.

To have these deductions and avoid any problems from uncle sam. Keep a notebook and log start time, mileage, end time and mileage. Where youbget fuel and how much. This log is backed up by your trips from uber and the basics have to match. In other words if you jot down that you were online and available to take assignments it has to also show on iber's sode of things as well. 

Not included are fuel and maintnencw costs for the vehicle while in off the clock use. Hence the time/mileage log. Keep all receipts for fuel including off duty so total mileage on vehicle is accounted for and youb get the accurate percentage for the deduction. 

As long as you can show the basis with the log and reciepts the gov't can't contest it. 

Now youball are wondering how I know this. Is simple really. I started drivi g truck over the road in 1995 till 2006. Of those years onlyb two were as a company driver/ employee. Another Year as an owner operator leased onto a company under their authority. And the rest as owner operator/ independent with my own authority.

Now. The dot doesn't check us but I do know lyft enforces an 8 hour straight rest period. However, I would still stick kind of close to what truck drivers are required. No more than 11 hrs on duty driving and ten hourss off duty resting. No more than 70 on duty hours in an 8 day period. Anything morenthan that and we may suddenly face a new level of i terdiction and enforcement from DOT and OSHA and that is one fight we won't win.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03

Moofish said:


> Other than the obvious mileage, waters, and other small things, what are some other things that you have written off or plan on writing off?
> 
> I was thinking of getting a LTE tablet to use for Navigation as I prefer the Google Maps navigation to my clunky pioneer navigation, is this something that I can consider a write off when it comes time for taxes.


I got a galaxy note 10.1 from T-Mobile, only cost me $10 to add it to my plan w/ 1gb of LTE and T-Mobile will give you 100MB of free LTE for the life of the Tablet, so I get 1100MB of LTE which is plenty for nav and traffic, and checking my über dashboard.

When you burn through all of your LTE, it falls back to 3g, fast enough for Web browsing and nav (takes 5 to 10 seconds for the route to appear, vs instantly on LTE) with no overages ever.

Works great, I prefer it to looking at the screen on my phone for navigation.


----------



## Moofish

I use MyLog app on my phone and turn it on when I start to keep track of time and mileage and it outputs a report. Of course keeping all the receipts for gas, luckily I have free oil changes for life and always get the tire replacement option, so those should be minimum costs.

I thinking of either tethering with my 5gb prepaid plan for $15/month (in which case I would use my old nexus 7), or the 1gb plan for a new LTE tablet if it can be written off.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03

It is and it can, 

If you can prove it has a significant impact on your business, is either useful or necessary. 

If you're using it for navigation in the transportation industry then I would venture that it is tax deductible, especially if it is used primarily for business.


----------



## Troy Monroe

Technically if you buy a laptop and load a commercial electronic logging program on it then the lappy is your log book and also a tax right off.....alienware anyone? (Grin)


----------



## Moofish

I would think a $3000 laptop would stand out a bit...


----------



## Troy Monroe

Actually, it doesn't since you canargue the point that you got a top end laptop so it would handle any future additions of business software needed...just hide the rfactor and world of tanks icons hahaha

T.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Subscribe to all those magazines that you've always wanted to read. Leave them in the car for riders entertainment and they are a tax write off


----------



## Troy Monroe

As would be one of them 12.v dvd players and an xbox 1...hmmmm or those of us cursed with cloth seats eyeballing that katskin leather interior kit....


----------



## Sydney Uber

Troy Monroe said:


> As would be one of them 12.v dvd players and an xbox 1...hmmmm


Yep - DVDs carried in my car are also written off


----------



## London UberExec Driver

Shoes, clothes - dry cleaning/washing (more so as I'm UberExec). If you use a room in your house as an office to do your admin you could claim for a proportion of heating, electricity, rates, telephone as well.


----------



## Chicago-uber

Can I write off car repairs such as brakes and tires? And how about village stickers and registration?


----------



## Sydney Uber

Chicago-uber said:


> Can I write off car repairs such as brakes and tires? And how about village stickers and registration?


Absolutely! In the same proportion as what the vehicle is used for the pursuit of taxable income


----------



## London UberExec Driver

Typing this as I'm waiting to get the air con regassed. That will be chucked in as well.


----------



## Troy Monroe

Beong a gear head...if you are having to have that done, you have a leak. Have them pressure test it and seal it.

T.


----------



## London UberExec Driver

Thought it was just standard procedure to get it recharged and gassed every couple of years or so?


----------



## Troy Monroe

Checked, yes, but if they have to add anything over 6 oz then have them evac, pressure test, seal, and refill. Your ac compressor will love you for it. Since most modern ac compressors are 300 and up plus labor. Just a bit of fyi.


----------



## LookyLou

Chicago-uber said:


> Can I write off car repairs such as brakes and tires? And how about village stickers and registration?


Brakes, tires and car registration, the answer is no. Unless you are going to deduct everything individually as far as vehicle expenses instead of taking the standard per mile deduction. Those costs along with anything else related directly to the car itself are part of the .56 cent per mile mileage deduction.

Any other licenses other than registration are business costs and deductible.


----------



## Troy Monroe

The standard deduction is like the "per diem" deduction truck drivers could take instead of itemizing. Do the itemization fugure out which way is better for you, that year. You will find some years it will be better to itemize and some years will be better to take the standard deduction. No matter which way you go for that year...keep the reciepts...


----------



## London UberExec Driver

My accountant claims for 95% of the value of most things, assuming 5% for private use. 

Where costs are solely required for business use, such as yearly renewal of private hire vehicle licence by the local authority then the whole 100% is claimed.


----------



## kalo

Troy Monroe said:


> As an owner operator of a vehicle based small business these things are tax deductable. Any and all maintnence costs associated with the vehicle for the times it is used in direct support of the business. Fuel, car washes/detailing. Gps/nav equipment. Meals boight while on the clock. Tow bills if necessary.


Not sure where you live, but in the USA meals are not deductible unless there is a business purpose for the meal. Just because you are away from home doesn't mean you can deduct your meal cost. MANY people work away from home. Those are all personal meals UNLESS you are conducting something like a business meeting. And then I think just 50% of the meal is deductible.


----------



## kalo

Moofish said:


> I was thinking of getting a LTE tablet to use for Navigation as I prefer the Google Maps navigation to my clunky pioneer navigation, is this something that I can consider a write off when it comes time for taxes.


http://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/deducting-computers-bought-work.html


----------



## Troy Monroe

kalo said:


> Not sure where you live, but in the USA meals are not deductible unless there is a business purpose for the meal. Just because you are away from home doesn't mean you can deduct your meal cost. MANY people work away from home. Those are all personal meals UNLESS you are conducting something like a business meeting. And then I think just 50% of the meal is deductible.


Is diffedent for transportation based businesses. I am in the us and can show you the tax forms from when I drove otr. Meals are deductable IFyou are on the clock, in the vehicle.


----------



## kalo

Troy Monroe said:


> Is diffedent for transportation based businesses. I am in the us and can show you the tax forms from when I drove otr. Meals are deductable IFyou are on the clock, in the vehicle.


Interesting.. Please provide more info. Like the "forms" you are using (I assume fed tax forms??) or the tax code reference providing this exception for transportation based businesses. Thank you.


----------



## Troy Monroe

Schedule c and schedule se are the itemized forms you would want to use in conjuncfion with a 1040


----------



## kalo

Troy Monroe said:


> Schedule c and schedule se are the itemized forms you would want to use in conjuncfion with a 1040


Sure schedule C is for profit or loss from business. Most small businesses will use Sch C. There is nothing specific on that form entitling a "transportation based business" to deduct meals. Please show me the Tax Code allowing your meal deduction.


----------



## Joanne

I use TurboTax online to do our taxes. Will I be able to still use it and do it myself? I'm thinking it's time we start going to HR block or something.


----------



## kalo

Joanne said:


> I use TurboTax online to do our taxes. Will I be able to still use it and do it myself? I'm thinking it's time we start going to HR block or something.


TurboTax will definitely handle all your Business tax info on Schedule C. The key is to keep track of expenses/receipts during the year. I'm wondering if most new drivers know they have to PAY in quarterly estimated taxes though??

http://workathomemoms.about.com/od/taxes/a/Self-Employment-Deduction.htm

http://www.irs.gov/Businesses/Small-Businesses-&-Self-Employed/Self-Employed-Individuals-Tax-Center

It's a little complicated on TurboTax when you are using your personal vehicle for business use. Can't remember the details, but I'm always confused a bit by that series of questions each year. I've used my car for my rental property, but this year will be adding in Uber..

PS. You are operating a business. Personal insurance will not cover you or your liability when you get in some accident during the course of your business. Uber covers up to 50k/100k for when the app is on no rider. Is 50k enough when a driver severely injures someone? I doubt it. If you are writing off miles when not using the app, you are operating a business during those miles. NOT Covered.


----------



## UberPissed

LOTS of inaccurate info here - I'm a tax attorney. Message me if you have questions. 

Suit = no. 
Shoes = no. 
Dry cleaning = yes. 
Mobile phone = pro rata if mixed use. 
Meals = NO!
If you take mileage expense, almost all other expenses are limited, except tolls and parking. 
DVD in cars = get the F out of town. 
Home office = highest audit trigger on a return. Can you use it - yes, but it must have a door and be exclusive use. Good luck. Play it safe and use the standard home office expense, which was new for 2013 returns. 
I would love to work for chief counsel and take some of the posters here to tax court. You think Uber knows how to F you? Wait till the IRS slaps a 6662 penalty on you...


----------



## Tommyo

Meals - I say yes - if it is reasonably a working meal while out and about in-between routes. I will also deduct for the inspection fee I was charged by my auto mechanic to comply with Uber inspection requirement. Because it was for the Uber business purpose - not directly for the car.


----------



## London UberExec Driver

I generally submit most things I feel that I'm using for my business, no matter how insignificant it may be (it all adds up). 

My accountant decides whether or not he can claim tax relief.


----------



## mp775

Tommyo said:


> Meals - I say yes - if it is reasonably a working meal while out and about in-between routes.


To repeat what the tax attorney said, NO! Local meals are only tax deductible if they are with a client and business is conducted at the meal, and even then only 50 percent is deductible.



> I will also deduct for the inspection fee I was charged by my auto mechanic to comply with Uber inspection requirement. Because it was for the Uber business purpose - not directly for the car.


That seems legitimate since you would not have incurred the expense without your Uber partnership.


----------



## UberPissed

It's the same theory as to why a suit is not deductible and a uniform is. As a lawyer, I wear suits sometime, but I can also wear them out for a social gathering or a wedding. Unless you are a hipster, a uniform has only one use - work. 

For meals, let's just say you can deduct them - does that mean someone working at target as a W-2 can deduct his or her meals consumed at work?

Again, things like home office and meals are kiss of death - high audit probability. The. The examiner wi look into ALL expenses. Not worth it.

Besides, given our low profit margin, you won't need to claim many write offs anyway !


----------



## UberPissed

Just to clarify - repairs cannot be claimed if you take the standard mileage deduction, so re-charging AC will not be deductible if you claim mileage.

The $3,000 computer is questionable too. Mixed use items can go either way - but if you are getting Alienware, I would assume you have other uses for the computer. If you already have one, and this is a second, dedicated one, then you probably could get away with it.

Also, to complicate the matter, a computer is section 179 property, so you would have to depreciate it over it's defined useful life.

iPad poses the same issues.


----------



## LuLu

Moofish said:


> Other than the obvious mileage, waters, and other small things, what are some other things that you have written off or plan on writing off?
> 
> I was thinking of getting a LTE tablet to use for Navigation as I prefer the Google Maps navigation to my clunky pioneer navigation, is this something that I can consider a write off when it comes time for taxes.


Yes, so you can see it and for safety!


----------



## LuLu

LookyLou said:


> Brakes, tires and car registration, the answer is no. Unless you are going to deduct everything individually as far as vehicle expenses instead of taking the standard per mile deduction. Those costs along with anything else related directly to the car itself are part of the .56 cent per mile mileage deduction.
> 
> Any other licenses other than registration are business costs and deductible.


I think registration is a yes, I always have. If you use an accountant as I do I just write down everything and they should tell you yes or no.......and if they are good they will find a spot. I always take milage instead of car maintenance. I combine other sales with ubering but not sure about ubering alone.......I'm assuming we will do a schedule "c"


----------



## mp775

LuLu said:


> I think registration is a yes, I always have.


NO

IRS Publication 463, Travel, Entertainment, Gift, and Car Expense: "If you use the standard mileage rate for a year, you cannot deduct your actual car expenses for that year. You cannot deduct depreciation, lease payments, maintenance and repairs, gasoline (including gasoline taxes), oil, insurance, or vehicle registration fees."

All you can deduct beyond the standard mileage rate are property taxes (always deductible on your personal income tax on Schedule A, but can be apportioned to Schedule C for business use), parking, and tolls.


----------



## London UberExec Driver

Chauffeuring is my full time job anyway - Uber is just one of many companies I get work from. 

The whole lot is tax relieved though my accountant will take 95% business use and 5% personal use with everything car related.


----------



## OldTownSean

I write off a ton of stuff. Things like cell phone I claim half our bill as business. You couldn't get away with a laptop Imo but you could probably get away with half of it.

When itemizing a return I recommend dropping the couple hundred extra bucks and having h and r block do it. They have a much lower audit rate than do-it-yourselfers. I also get the piece of mind guarantee for an extra 30 bucks. If audited, H and R block with have a tax pro represent me to the IRS. I feel like the IRS would rather go after someone that is not represented because it's easier.

Been a schedule c - 1099 independent contactor for 12 of the past 14 years and have always used H and R.


----------



## SanFranLyfter

Hey guys there's a ton of great resources out there on how to maximize your taxable earnings (like ridesharedashboard or some of the guides posted to the fb groups). I just signed up for Ayuda, which is an app that automates the process for you and makes it really simple


----------

